# Weg frei für Verabschiedung des BSI-Gesetzes



## Newsfeed (28 Mai 2009)

Die große Koalition hat im Innenausschuss einen Änderungsantrag beschlossen, wonach der Regierungsentwurf zur Aufrüstung des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) teilweise entschärft werden soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

